
We have decided to change the Perfect license [from AGPL to Apache] - Redoubts
http://perfect.org/blog.html
======
isxek
_The simplicity of GitHub’s pull request has killed the GPL._

Is that true? Doesn't having the ability to send pull requests (or merge
requests as GitLab people would prefer) make it easier to contribute?

~~~
worg
Yes, but the (enterprisey) fear to contribute on a(n) (A)GPL licensed repo
still stands, looking at how many PRs have MIT/Apache licensed projects makes
you feel that the less open licenses aren't as bad as Stallman says, because
they encourage enterprise users (and developers that are being paid for it) to
contribute back to those projects anyway

~~~
pksadiq
> MIT/Apache licensed projects makes you feel that the less open licenses
> aren't as bad as Stallman says..

This is a slow process. We won't agree the problems with MIT/Apache until
something really bad happens.

Say for example, we all use routers for internet. Mostly it contains GPLv2
linux and busybox + binary blobs. Most of us don't care. But if someday
someone finds backdoors in those, we won't be able to change its firmware with
our own/with the one's we trust. this bug was fixed with [A]GPLv3.

If we don't act now, we shall have to regret later.

But most of us won't act. Though we know that some fast foods might aid
cancer, we won't stop it until we or someone in close relation with us have
cancer. That's a human nature.

~~~
worg
The GPL has its use cases, for an OS/Embedded software I think it's the best
choice because they could be 'stolen' easily, but for libraries/frameworks
maybe not, again a lot of companies are afraid of GPL licensed software
(that's wrong but it's difficult to explain as the article says) so the choice
is to have a (morally right) GPL licensed piece of code that nobody uses
because of fear or a less open licensed one that is used, tested and have
contributors

~~~
mchahn
> The GPL has its use cases, for an OS/Embedded software I think it's the best
> choice because they could be 'stolen' easily

I'm not sure I understand. If you care about stealing, why would you open-
source it? I thought the purpose of the GPL was to force others to join the
movement, not to reduce stealing. (I know the word 'stealing' was in quotes,
but I guess I don't understand the usage).

~~~
worg
I meant taking the code without contributing back

